# share library corruption on install



## mitchmitchell (Oct 5, 2009)

I have attempted to install FreeBSD on a system that successfully runs Windows Vist 64, Windows 7 64, and Fedora 64.

The machine is an AM64 X2 with 8GB of RAM and four SATA hard drives.  This is FreeBSD 7.2 amd64

I have installed from an ISO dvd (verified MD5 checksum) and from the livefs pulling the distribution from the network.

I am attempting to install on a 250GB SATA hard disk using the entire disk and partitioning as follows:

/ 1024MB
swap 16384MB
/var 9xxxMB (don't remember exact value, chosed by autodefault)
/tmp 1024MB
/usr 2xxGB (all that is left)

I have tried installing with other partition sizes as well on two different 250GB drives.

Each time I wind up with files in /lib not loading with /libexec/libelf.so complaining that /lib/lib???.so is corrupt -- always the same file for a particular install, but different files each time I reinstall -- libm.so libncurses.so libz.so

Depending on which library is corrupt on a particular install, the install will either not be able to install X windows or will complete but on first boot init will prompt for a shell since /bin/sh won't start.

one person pointed out this might indicate a DMA issue between FreeBSD and this motherboard.  I don't get any kernel message indicating DMA problems however.   Any thoughts on what I should look at to diagnose the problem?

Thanks!

Mitch


----------

